# Games over the winter



## stevek1969 (Dec 4, 2009)

Evening guys thinking of getting something organised over the winter looking at either :-
Lundin Links Â£27
Panmure Â£25 (mats)
Monifieth Â£20
Irvine Bogside Â£25 (i think)
Prestwick St Nicholas Â£25 ( i think) and finally
Machrahanish Â£25 , am going there in possibly March so if any one fancies a road trip let me know.
Just some thoughts or if anyone has any other suggestions throw them in.


----------



## bogside84 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Steve,I am a member of Bogside. Over the winter they have a lift and place rule which spoils it a bit.The course is generaly good over the winter although I have not played since Sept.I have just had a back operation I hope to be fit for the start of the season.If you or any member would like a game or any information about my course or any in the area please get in touch.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 5, 2009)

You can count on me for an away day down the coast.

Gimme, gimme, gimmie dates!


----------



## algar5 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

I am new to the forums having just found the site a week or so ago. I was really keen to join as like others I enloy playing new and different courses and meeting golfers of a similar mind. 

A wee bit about me I am a mid 40's, member at Aberdour which is just over the Forth Road Bridge on the Fife side. Work shifts so have plenty of time for golf as the kids are now at College or about to leave High School. 

So anyone wishing a game at Aberdour which is a lovely mix of links and parkland with spectacular views across the River Forth please get in touch and I would be more than happy to play anywhere within 2 to 3 hours travelling.


----------



## Screwback (Dec 5, 2009)

Anybody after a game at goswick just get in touch great condition in the winter. i have never played with anyone from the forum so quite keen for a game!!


----------



## DMC (Dec 5, 2009)

I have just joined Westerwood,anyone needing to practice there back stroke,front crawl etc drop me a pm.


----------



## sneakyweeone (Dec 5, 2009)

Can recomend both St Nicholas or Irvine Bogside. St Nicholas has good greens and excellent catering. Bogside has more variety in holes. Something different is Lanark Â£15 but off mats or pick up and place in rough


----------



## madandra (Dec 6, 2009)

And I have joined Colville Park in Motherwell and weather permitting everyone is welcome.


----------



## SharkAttack (Dec 6, 2009)

Joined Torrance House winter greens & tee's for most of winter, so I am up for a game down the coast. Just give some dates.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 6, 2009)

Depending on dates etc I would love a day away as long as it's links golf.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 8, 2009)

Screwback, 

I wouldnt mind a game at your track, just to see what all the fuss is about that Dodger boasts about. To be fair I would have thought that he would have had the decency to offer me a game by now!!!

I love links golf, sadly I aint a member at a links club nor likely to be unless I up sticks and move. However I cant see the Mrs agreeing to move just so I can play links golf!


----------



## bobmac (Dec 8, 2009)

Has  anyone played at Buchanan Castle. I might be playing there soon


----------



## thecraw (Dec 8, 2009)

It'll be saturated. Its a wet course at the best of times. It was a superb track a few years ago however it seems to have lost its way a little. 

Some nice holes and a couple of good par 3's other than that I would class it as OK. Nice views and easy walking.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Crawford. The easy walk sounds good.Dont mind a bit of splashing around for the great views, plus I grew up with the head pro so It'll be good to see him again


----------



## Screwback (Dec 8, 2009)

Screwback, 

I wouldnt mind a game at your track, just to see what all the fuss is about that Dodger boasts about. To be fair I would have thought that he would have had the decency to offer me a game by now!!!

I love links golf, sadly I aint a member at a links club nor likely to be unless I up sticks and move. However I cant see the Mrs agreeing to move just so I can play links golf!
		
Click to expand...

Craw

You can come down for a game whenever you like just PM me when you are free and we will get it sorted.

The greens have been tined at the moment but are still in good condition and the course overall for the time of year is excellent.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 8, 2009)

Who is their now?

It was Keith Baxter if my memory serves me right?


----------



## thecraw (Dec 8, 2009)

Will do screwback, thanks.

It'll be after the new year now before I can make it but I will make a point of comming for a game.

Ch3ears!


----------



## bobmac (Dec 8, 2009)

It was Keith Baxter if my memory serves me right?
		
Click to expand...

Thats the very chap.
I beat him by 2 shots to win the Sim Trophy in 1974 
We were both off 2 at the time.
Happy days. No fears, no cares


----------



## bunkered (Dec 8, 2009)

Bobmac who was the top boys golfer in Fife at that time.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 8, 2009)

Bobmac who was the top boys golfer in Fife at that time.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't play many junior opens but Keith did win quite alot.
He was even chosen by the SGU to go the US on a scholarship.
If he wasn't top junior he was close


----------



## tonto768 (Dec 8, 2009)

If you get something organised I'd be up for it


----------



## Dodger (Dec 8, 2009)

Screwback, 

I wouldnt mind a game at your track, just to see what all the fuss is about that Dodger boasts about. To be fair I would have thought that he would have had the decency to offer me a game by now!!!

I love links golf, sadly I aint a member at a links club nor likely to be unless I up sticks and move. However I cant see the Mrs agreeing to move just so I can play links golf!
		
Click to expand...

Anytime Craw...likewise will be toward the end of Jan for me,busy from next week for about 6 weeks with graft.


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 10, 2009)

Anyone fancy Macrahanish on the 27th or 28th of March think its Â£30.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 10, 2009)

SteveK.   Any clues as to how long it takes to get to Macrahanish ??   At least there will not be too much tourist traffic at that timeof year.  I have some friends who went by boat from Troon, special charter, suffice to say they encountered rough seas and were delighted to see solid ground again.   At least it was only one hour or so.  Would love to play it sometime though.


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 10, 2009)

AMcC not sure from where you are but its 3 3/4 hours from Dundee ,played it last year and its well worth the trip, might get better weather at that time of year instead of July.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 10, 2009)

I stay in Irvine but was trying a bit of sarcasm, it just seems so out the way.  Have heard it would be in the top of all lists if a bit more accessible.


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 10, 2009)

Ah sarcasm the lowest form of wit , , maybe out of the way but well worth the trip.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 10, 2009)

I am heading over for the open in May and canny wait!Doing some Island hoping to get there!


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 10, 2009)

When's the open Alan ?


----------



## Dodger (Dec 10, 2009)

15th of may I think by memory.We are going to play somewhere en route to Isle of Bute Friday,stop on the island Fri night then 1st ferry off Sat morn,drive to Portavadie then ferry to Tarbet, drive to Mach,golf,back to Isle of Bute,ales Saturday night then a game on the Island Sunday before ferry/drive hame!


----------



## thecraw (Dec 11, 2009)

AMcC,

I'm just up the A737 from you in Lochwinnoch and I will be going, we can do it in 2.5-3 hrs from Lochwinnoch are as Dodger says we can do an island hop from Gourock to Dunoon then drive round to Portavadie and ferry to Tarbet. 

Halfs the driving anyway.


----------



## JJF69 (Jan 8, 2010)

Screwback, 

I wouldnt mind a game at your track, just to see what all the fuss is about that Dodger boasts about. To be fair I would have thought that he would have had the decency to offer me a game by now!!!

I love links golf, sadly I aint a member at a links club nor likely to be unless I up sticks and move. However I cant see the Mrs agreeing to move just so I can play links golf!
		
Click to expand...

Anytime Craw...likewise will be toward the end of Jan for me,busy from next week for about 6 weeks with graft.
		
Click to expand...

I would be up for that too mate -  make it a fourball, yourself, dodger, thecraw and me!


----------



## Dodger (Jan 8, 2010)

We'll get something organised when this bloody weather turns for the better!


----------



## Screwback (Jan 8, 2010)

Aye sounds good as dodger said we will get it fixed up when all is not white !!!


----------

